# Business Consultancy FSI / Actuarial Services



## Thomas (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi, 

My wife and I are planning on moving to Italy by the end of this year. We are planning to start with a couple of months of Italian classes and then start working. 

We are dutch (EU), fluent in English, (very) basic in German and French and we are hoping that are Italian classes will help us to be comprehensive in Italian too. We both have a masters' degree in Business Administration and significant working experience. I have worked for several banks in the Netherlands (ING, Rabobank, Fortis, Dexia Bank) and have been working as a business consultant in Financial Services for 4 years. I currently work for Atos Consulting (part of dutch/french Atos Origin). My main focus area is mortgages.

My wife works for one of the big 5 as an actuarial consultant with a focus on pensions and is specialized in due dilligence investigations on mergers and acquisitions (>4 yrs of experience). 

Who can help us out with good advice, tips & tricks in the job hunting process?

Thanks in advance, 

Tom


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

Have you asked your current employers about transferring to their Italian branches or affiliates? I suspect your only real obstacle at the moment is the lack of the language, but for the time being, you're going to be limited to large, international companies that can cope with someone with limited Italian (or companies that have large expat customer bases in Italy).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Thomas (Apr 14, 2008)

Bev, 

Thanks for the welcome. My company has sold all her Italian activities last december (d#$%^mned). My wife is investigating possibilities abroad in cooperation with her HR-department, so we might have some possibilities there. For the meanwhile, I'd like to keep as many options as possible. 

We figured that language would be our main obstacle. Hoping to overcome this after a couple of months. We can buy ourselves some time, so no need for a real hurry. Nevertheless we'll try our best to get ourselves a job organized before we get there.

We'll be visiting Milan by the end of May; maybe we can arrange some (or one) interview then. 

If you have any suggestions: you're more than welcome!

Grazie, 
Tom


----------

